# Bit storage



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The most expensive part of routing is the cost of your router bits. You need to protect them from damage that can occur if they hit against each other or are dropped. Plans are available for some really fancy bit storage projects but you can build simple bit storage that will do the job. Here are two simple to build designs that work well at very little cost. The 1/2" bits are stored in two 3/4" thick pieces of HDPB screwed together. I used a 33/64" drill bit for the holes which are drilled about 1" deep. For the 1/4" bits I used some 1x2x18" HDPB strips and drilled 17/64" holes about 1" deep. Note the red plastic depth stop that screws together on the bit. Next I cut a 45° chamfer on the opposite end. I drilled holes and screwed the strips to a piece of scrap 1/2" plywood. I store this in a drawer but it could also be screwed to the side of your router table stand or to a wall.


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

This is nice, my husband made something similar to this!


----------



## Nice Carvings (Nov 20, 2011)

I just realized there are two versions here, they both look nice and i agree it is important to protect the bits.

I have like I think hundreds of Dremel bits that I should try and make something like this for..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Melissa, it really helps you find the right bit quickly as well as protcting them from damage. It's not rocket science; appearance isn't important but function is. Please post photos of what you come up with.


----------



## Mellanor (May 17, 2011)

I just finished building a mobile shop cart that I wanted to use primarily for my router stuff. I can't remember where I got this idea for router bit storage (it might have been Woodsmith Shop), but I really like it. 

The squares are 2 1/2 inches and chamfered along the edges. I put either 1/4" or 1/2 inch i.d. poly inserts in the holes to hold the bits. The nice thing is that I can take out the entire block and I have a safe place to leave the bit while I load/unload the router.

Cheers
Raymond
San Marcos CA


----------



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool! Where did you get the poly inserts?



Mellanor said:


> I just finished building a mobile shop cart that I wanted to use primarily for my router stuff. I can't remember where I got this idea for router bit storage (it might have been Woodsmith Shop), but I really like it.
> 
> The squares are 2 1/2 inches and chamfered along the edges. I put either 1/4" or 1/2 inch i.d. poly inserts in the holes to hold the bits. The nice thing is that I can take out the entire block and I have a safe place to leave the bit while I load/unload the router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mellanor (May 17, 2011)

I bought the poly inserts at Lowe's and Home Depot (I had to go to both as I cleaned out their limited stock!). I'm sure other hardware centers would have them as well. These were located in the hardware section and were really cheap.

Raymond
San Marcos CA


----------



## mstraw0001 (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks again Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I just found this designated thread on bit storage. So this is how I did, and now, protect my bits.

Mines started out in a drawer I made specifically for my bits. Even bought 15 buck each full extension drawer slides for them. Then I purchased a roll around combo tool box, I couldn't pass up, on sale at the Home Depot. Decided my bits would be better protected in a locked box. So I moved them there. Now my 30 bucks worth of drawer slides work the junk drawer. :laugh:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ has some very nice bit storage solutions he built; I am surprised he hasn't posted them here yet. Wake up BJ! :lazy2:


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm with mike come on BJ. get out of bed or is it the shed? This is something that I have to replace as I have run out of space in the small cabinet that i use.

Harold


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pal

Here's a link or two to the cabinets that I made 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/3360-router-bit-box.html

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/3336-router-bit-storage.html

===


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Bob, much appreciated and as usual very innovative.


Regards
Harold


----------



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

Ray: thanks for the tip. I like the idea. But have had no luck in finding poly inserts at either store. Also what was the cost for each insert?


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Mike
I like the stepped bit storage ( last photo ). I'm wondering how this would work in a cabinet. I have seen a lot of designs for router bit cabinets, but this looks very easy to organize and see what is what. Currently my bit are stored in an old sewing box mounted in individual blocks of wood, but it is cramped and hard to use. Looking to upgrade to something better and more organized. 

I'm open for all opinions and thoughts.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

WayneMahler said:


> Mike
> I like the stepped bit storage ( last photo ). I'm wondering how this would work in a cabinet. I have seen a lot of designs for router bit cabinets, but this looks very easy to organize and see what is what. Currently my bit are stored in an old sewing box mounted in individual blocks of wood, but it is cramped and hard to use. Looking to upgrade to something better and more organized.
> 
> I'm open for all opinions and thoughts.


Here's mine. It's old but it works for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wayne, the stepped bit storage idea is a variation on a method described in Shopnotes #1. Angled strips were attached to the base cabinet doors of their featured router table design. This works well for storing bits in a drawer; it could also be wall mounted or fastened to the legs of an open base. The one shown was a quick fix built from some scrap.


----------



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

I have been to both stores and haven't found poly inserts. Can I buy them on line? If so where? Thanks


----------



## larerick (May 10, 2012)

Hi Mike: thanks for the tips. Where do you find 17 and 33 64's drill bits. My Lowes and Home Depot don't carry them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Larry, the 17/64" bit is included in 29 piece drill bit sets. These sets and the 33/64" bits are available from any tool supply house. Here are a couple of links:

High Speed Fractional Jobber Drills (WT)
High Speed Jobber Drills (WT)
29-Piece TiN Coated Jobber Set (WT)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

29 Piece Brad Point Wood Drill Bit Set

===


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok it has only taken me 4 months to catch up with things on my to do list with a delay of a couple of weeks waiting for the heat wave to ease off, 40 c plus in the shed.I have finally got around to building my new bit storage cabinet.
I used 19 mm Radiata (Monterey ) Pine and first attempt wooden hinges, probably a bit of over kill with the size 19mm, could have got away with 16 mm
Used miters with dovetail splines on the corners using the jig in picture 6. Finished with 4 coats of golden oak varnish, first and second coat sanded to 240 grit and the third coat sanded to 500. 

Dimensions 1135 x 635 x 120.

Regards

pal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harold

VERY nice job , I like  are most of your bits Metric ???

===


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Bob, thank you. I have about 50% in metric. Also a big thumbs up for the ideas of using old ice cream containers and clear plastic hose to line the holes it works a treat.
Out here at the big green store (Bunnings) I can buy 50mm lengths of clear hose for $1.20 which allowed me to line three holes with each piece so worked out fairly economical.

Regards
Harold


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for this information. In photo#1 there are over 60 router bits. (Is this before Santa's arrival ?) grin


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks sharp Harold, now it is time to fill it up so you can build another one. :jester:


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike I built it to take all the bits that I have at this time.I haven't put all the plastic inserts in yet when I get them in it will be filled. The speed that I move at these day you are right it is time to think about building another one though where I would put it I have no idea as all my machinery is on wheels and the walls are covered in cabinets or timber racks, may have to cut down on the timber racks or start leaving the car outside.:lol:

Regards
Harold


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

pal said:


> Mike I built it to take all the bits that I have at this time.I haven't put all the plastic inserts in yet when I get them in it will be filled. The speed that I move at these day you are right it is time to think about building another one though where I would put it I have no idea as all my machinery is on wheels and the walls are covered in cabinets or timber racks, may have to cut down on the timber racks or start leaving the car outside.:lol:
> 
> Regards
> Harold


Hi Harold.

Don't worry about more storage. Just send your surplus cutters my way....:jester:

Like the hinges.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pal

You will be out of room in a heart beat I made 2 cabinets and was out of room in one day I did a little bit of math and it would take a 4' x 8' cabinet to hold them all and I'm sure it will not hold them all in short order LOL ,once you get some routers you will need room to store them all so I gave up for now and use the boxes they came in...now I got a box thing LOL

======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a hidden camera view of BJ's routers and bits collection. :jester:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mike said:


> This is a hidden camera view of BJ's routers and bits collection. :jester:


Raiders of the Lost Ark??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, but they got the idea from BJ... :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> This is a hidden camera view of BJ's routers and bits collection. :jester:


How did you smuggle the camera into BJ's shed......LOL

I am surprised the guard dog did not detect it.......:jester:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

pal said:


> Ok it has only taken me 4 months to catch up with things on my to do list with a delay of a couple of weeks waiting for the heat wave to ease off, 40 c plus in the shed.I have finally got around to building my new bit storage cabinet.
> I used 19 mm Radiata (Monterey ) Pine and first attempt wooden hinges, probably a bit of over kill with the size 19mm, could have got away with 16 mm
> Used miters with dovetail splines on the corners using the jig in picture 6. Finished with 4 coats of golden oak varnish, first and second coat sanded to 240 grit and the third coat sanded to 500.
> 
> ...


That cabinet shows a great deal of craftsmanship Harold. Reading through some of the posts I detect some jealousy!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Pal
> 
> You will be out of room in a heart beat I made 2 cabinets and was out of room in one day I did a little bit of math and it would take a 4' x 8' cabinet to hold them all and I'm sure it will not hold them all in short order LOL ,once you get some routers you will need room to store them all so I gave up for now and use the boxes they came in...now I got a box thing LOL
> 
> ======


It's time to get serious Bob, the quantity of bits that you have remind me of when I managed the service division of a specialist Hi-fi importer and retailer. An item that the MD showed me one day was an American made holder for, I think ten 12" vynals. I looked at him in utter amazement and said something like "of what use are they, I personally have over 150 records" his reply was " of those, how many do you play on a regular basis", after a little thought I said about five or six, "I rest my case he replied!
I'm sure that you understand what I mean Bob!


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

I would like to see Photo # 6 used and explained. Maybe in Jigs and Fixtures.

I am learning how to properly install hinges with "Jigs and Fixtures".

Any help would be appreciated.

How do you keep the hinge "square" to the cabinet ?
How much tolerance do you have with 3/4". 1/2, hinges ?
Are Piano Hinges "easier" to install ? (for a beginner.)

PS- I like your Router Bit Storage. (Is there a "system" or do you just put them back where they "fit" ?)


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Neil, I use the shoulders of the hinge to line up with the side of the work and then use a self centering bit to drill the first screw hole.Set the first screw then drill the second hole and set the screw. This is after routing out a rebate for the leaves of the hinge, these rebates are just deep enough so that the leaves are flush with the timber.

Not sure what you mean by tolerance, I have to admit very little if things aren't going well :jester:

To me all hinges are a pain to fit that includes piano hinge. other people on here I'm sure would be able to give more help on fitting hinges so hopefully they will chime in. 

Regards
Harold


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

*incorporated this into Shop-Made Router Table*

made pull out shelves in shop-made cabinet/table.
I've kept the yellow bits, but try to use Whiteside exclusivly now, ever since I got my first Whiteside bit, I was blown away with the quality...
I still use the yellow China bits, but buy at least 2-3 Whiteside bits per month.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been watching the sales and added a few bits to my collection. Yesterday I made another of the simple storage trays to add in my 1/2" bit drawer. I was stunned to find out I only have 3 open positions. I guess it is time to start planning my new base cabinets for my router tables.

Yikes! I just realized I have two bits installed in routers! Only one position left open!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> I have been watching the sales and added a few bits to my collection. Yesterday I made another of the simple storage trays to add in my 1/2" bit drawer. I was stunned to find out I only have 3 open positions. I guess it is time to start planning my new base cabinets for my router tables.
> 
> Yikes! I just realized I have two bits installed in routers! Only one position left open!



I'll pay the postage, Mike, I'll pay the postage....LOL.

BTW, the template guides from Oak park are on their way.. UPS wanted $140 to send from Canada to Australia. Canada Post charged $20.79......


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now that I'm 'inspired' to do something with the increasingly large stack of router bits on my workbench as well as in a drawer and a big plastic box, my question is: "What do you do with all those pretty wood and plastic boxes many of them arrived at your shop?"


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a newbie, so don't have a lot of bits. I have however, created a lot of storage for them as they multiply. My new router table has 7 drawers that can be used for bits. I cut 1 1/2" squares, or 3" squares, drilled the appropriate hole in the center, and lined them up in the first drawer. They are loose, can be taken out with the bit, and easily rearranged as desired.

Jake


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

RetiredJake said:


> Just a newbie, so don't have a lot of bits. I have however, created a lot of storage for them as they multiply. My new router table has 7 drawers that can be used for bits. I cut 1 1/2" squares, or 3" squares, drilled the appropriate hole in the center, and lined them up in the first drawer. They are loose, can be taken out with the bit, and easily rearranged as desired.
> 
> Jake


I really like "your" idea. It's simple, portable, flexible and adaptable.


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't have many bits yet but I made a storage block out of a piece of oak I had laying around. It has several coats of conversion varnish in a flat finish. Was my second project with a table.


----------



## beretta (Oct 3, 2013)

I really need to make one of these. It is such a pain digging through my drawer of bits each in their own package.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Angled, Gaduated, Wall Mount Bit Storage*

I built this drill bit storage about ten years ago. Like most, this is a simple storage solution. It mounts on the wall and allows you see the bit you need at a glance.

The bottom of the rack sets about ten degrees off the wall. The angle can be accomplished via the depth of the bottom, on which the bits rest and by the sides that taper.

On the back are mounted two pieces of inexpensive magnetic strip, which can be found at most hobby outlets.

The length of this bit holder can be reduced or increased according to need and preference. Of course, another strip can be added, if desired.

The combination of the magnet and the angle


----------



## mstrfnsh (Aug 19, 2013)

Really slick and simple idea, I like it thanks for posting it. I have a bunch in a small box on my bench that a have to dump out just to find the one I need, your tip will solve that.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

A lot of what I do is in metal, so I have these for my drill bits along with a drawer full of others just sharpened or waiting the next time the Drill Doctor is brought out. That's a gadget that has paid for itself several times over. 

That magnet strip would be a good addition to the side of my drill press top cover for several sizes that I use most of the time and I'll be 'copying' it.


----------



## Silver7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have any good ideas for a mobile storage? I've seen a couple online but always seem to be out of stock. All of my routing is on site. Currently I'm using a recycled alarm box with 1&1/2 of plywood in the bottom. I've outgrown this.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Silver7 said:


> Anyone have any good ideas for a mobile storage? I've seen a couple online but always seem to be out of stock. All of my routing is on site. Currently I'm using a recycled alarm box with 1&1/2 of plywood in the bottom. I've outgrown this.


Plano fold open tackle box w/ tool drawer liner in the trays...
way many choices...

Plano Molding | Fishing


----------



## Silver7 (Dec 29, 2014)

Interesting I'll have to check them out at Dicks. Good idea


----------

